# NH breeder?



## jthomas33 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi All - Tried this in the other discussions but did not get any replies so thought I'd try here...

Does anyone here know of Wilshy Kennel in NH? This forum has been super helpful in recommending some breeders (and in helping us cross a few off our list!), so I would feel much better moving forward if I knew of someone who had dealt with Wilshy before. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jthomas33 said:


> Hi All - Tried this in the other discussions but did not get any replies so thought I'd try here...
> 
> Does anyone here know of Wilshy Kennel in NH? This forum has been super helpful in recommending some breeders (and in helping us cross a few off our list!), so I would feel much better moving forward if I knew of someone who had dealt with Wilshy before. Thanks!


I know a lot of NE breeders and have not heard of them. Doesn't mean anything bad necessarily. They could just be very small.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I tried to find information about Wilshy Kennel on the Internet but not much. Yes, there are some photos of cute Havanese but no information about their breeding philosophy, health testing, awards, etc. which I would be interested in.

There is lots of good information on this forum how to select a good breeder.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## jthomas33 (Jul 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I know a lot of NE breeders and have not heard of them. Doesn't mean anything bad necessarily. They could just be very small.


Thanks for the reply! I'm getting lots of red flags (unresponsive to repeated requests for more information, only communicates via FB Messenger, no application/screening process, etc). Would you be willing to share the contact info for the local breeders that you recommend?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jthomas33 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm getting lots of red flags (unresponsive to repeated requests for more information, only communicates via FB Messenger, no application/screening process, etc). Would you be willing to share the contact info for the local breeders that you recommend?


Sure! PM me.


----------

